
Ask HN: Devs in open space offices: How do you manage to focus? - lewisjoe
Today, my team moved from a typical workplace to an open plan office style workplace. While the friction in firing up a talk with a colleague has definitely reduced, I find it very hard to focus with things constantly moving in my sight&#x2F;viewport.<p>People who&#x27;ve managed to stay productive in such workspaces, can you toss me some advice?
======
epc
Big, bulky noise–canceling headphones are a must.

If you can put up a screen behind your display (posterboard works quite well
for this) you can block out distracting movements around the edges of your
display.

Learn to ignore people hovering behind you. If they want to interrupt you then
they must actively tap you on the shoulder or something.

I found working in a totally open–plan office terrible for writing and
programming, even with headphones. Semi–open plan (cubicles with decent
dividers) worked as did semi–private offices with 4-6 people.

------
TobyGiacometti
I too have benefitted from noise-canceling headphones (Bose QuietComfort 25).
On top of that, I use a technique called neural entrainment: an audio track
with a specific repetitive beat which helps you attain a state of focus and
flow. In fact, I am in the process of creating a product with neural
entrainment audio tracks. If you are interested, let me know...

------
Zekio
Noise cancelling headphones and music works for a lot of people

